# Wounded Warrior Sticks



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

Recently, I had a lady from California contact me asking for "blank" sticks.

She is involved with a group of volunteers who are making walking sticks for wounded veterans in the VA hospital.

I have enjoyed talking with her and it's a little something I can do to help.

http://www.kywalkingcane.com


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Glad I was able to take part . As a vet it is important to me to help when i can.


----------

